# Hobby crack repair



## tankerpaul50

We are now the owners of a Hobby 600 on a Ford base (2007) but have now noticed there is a small crack in the plastic above the rear light clusters any ideas how to repair or if not to costly replace and where to purchase from. We are both new to M/H


----------



## cabby

depending where in the country you are before we can recommend anyone for you. Or could be just a Grp crack that could be done locally by any body shop. Can you post a couple of photos please.

cabby


----------



## piggiebank

*crack in caravan*

Hi

I tried quite successfully to rip the rear valance off my caravan a few weeks ago. The plastic spilt quite badly. I repaired it with p38 carbody filler and lightly sprayed it with white paint you can see it if you get close but it was a cheap repair until more money allows a proper job

Regards

Graham


----------



## shingi

First and formost is to ascertain if it's plastic, UPVC, aluminium or in the case of my Hobby around the rear lights, it's a fibreglass moulding.
As Piggiebank says, Isopon P38 is an excellent product and easy to sand down and profile once it's set.


----------



## tankerpaul50

I have tried to download photos but iam having problems but will try again later also has anyone the colour codes for the paint it's a Hobby Siesta t600 on a Ford base 2007


----------



## Jeannette

Pilot drill it before you fill it.


----------



## kaps

What a coincidence! Our 2007 Hobby T600FC also had a crack in the off side rear panel last year - and we saw another Hobby, same year and model, on a campsite in Spain with a crack in the same position but near side. We decided to have the panel replaced, not knowing the cause and cautious of a worsening problem. So, at a cost of £660 the panel was replaced and we were told there was no visible reason for the crack. Wish we had bought the Isopon!

I didn't think of contacting Hobby, but seems there could be a quality issue? 

Have to say though, we still love our Hobby - size and layout. We think of changing sometimes but haven't seen anything close in that price bracket. 

Tried to post our pics but won't load more than 54%?
Regards, Pam


----------



## tankerpaul50

*HIOBBY*

Has anyone got the web address of Hobby customer services please


----------



## VanFlair

Hi tankerpaul50

Have you tried this.

http://www.hobby-caravan.de/en/meta-navigation/contact/

Martin


----------



## tankerpaul50

*Hobby*

Thanks everyone have just emailed Hobby will let you know what their response is


----------



## tankerpaul50

*HOBBY T600*

Please can someone help we own a Hobby T600 on a 2007 plate and are looking to find out what the paint code is for the silver and the blue also can it be bought in spray cans. Also we are thinking of buying a cover any thoughts would be welcomed Look forward to your replies.


----------



## shingi

Hi Paul,

I've been through this paint code chasing identification procedure for our Hobby before, successfully I should add, but ours is a 750 based on a Ducato 244 (up until 2006). Although yours will be white and silver and blue, the MH's of your version I've seen have appeared to me to be a very,very slightly different shade, although I cannot be certain.

I have established however by e-mailing them that Hobby that they use a recognised vehicle paint as used by German vehicle manufacturers such as Mercedes, Audi or VW. For example the silver for our 750 is Mercedes colour code DB744 (Brillantsilber Met) and the blue is VW/Audi LZ5V Azur., both aerosol sprays I have used and found to be absolutely perfect.

I have found Hobby in Germany very helpful and I dealt with them by e-mail to "[email protected]" quoting base vehicle type, model and VIN No. and I think this will be the only way to get the exact paint for your model. Once you've had a reply from them there are several suppliers on line in the UK who will mix aerosol paints for you which cost me around £11'ish + postage for a 400ml can. If you want the name of the suppliers I got mine from come back to me.

This probably isn't a 100% answer to your post, but will certainly get you off in the right direction I hope. Good luck.. you will get there !

Cheers MICK

PS. When you talk of a cover, do you mean one that goes over the whole van like caravans have?


----------

